# مطلوب قوالب صب الحديد



## فاضل عواد (10 نوفمبر 2009)

اخوتي الاعضاء ارجو المساعدة لدي معمل صهر حديد الخردة سعة واحد طن ونصف فرن الحث الكهربائي قيد الانجاز وينقصني قوالب الصب علما ان المنتج النهائي سيكون بقياس 80*80*1300 وهو عبارة عن بليت الحديد ليتسنى لنا درفلته بعد ذلك ووجدت صعوبة في الحصول على هذه القوالب لخصوصية المعادن المصنعة منها ارجو المساعدة للاستفادة من خبرتكم بخصوص هذة الموضوع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Awad1970 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم :
بما انك تريد صب صفائح حديد فيمكنك استخدام strip casting للحصول على مسبوكات قابلة للدرفلة


----------

